# '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed



## nfld_beetle (Jun 14, 2005)

Okay, sorry folks, but I've looked through as many posts as I can and I'm just more and more confused all the time








I have an '03 NBC with an OEM Monsoon Stereo. A couple of years ago I had the 6-disk cd changer installed in the trunk. The head unit controls it and the head also has a casette deck that is never used.
My question is... can I have a bluetooth receiver/adapter installed that will play music through my monsoon stero from my cell phone? Will I also be able to use either the adapter or the monsoon controls for volume, etc? And also, it would be nice to use my cell as hands free. I have an HTC Touch SmartPhone.
Anyway, I'm not certain whether to get sony, motorolla, parrott... I'm just so confused. and do I need a "harness"?
Can somebody please tell me what I need - I'll order it and then get it installed by an electronics place around here.
Many thanks!








AV


----------



## nfld_beetle (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (nfld_beetle)*

Super Bump! Anyone???


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (nfld_beetle)*

a2dp. google that up and down. i know that alpine's interface can do it, but i dont know of any straight up "inputs" for it.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (afinley)*

If you use a Motorola T605, that can support the streaming music over Bluetooth and handsfree calling.
Your Beetle being a MY03, your radio probably supports a phone-audio input. A harness such as Peripheral Electronic's PXVWHF1 will help integrate the handsfree audio into your radio. You can check if your radio supports the Mute and phone-audio input by checking the pinout label that is on top of the radio (need to remove the radio to see it). Using that, the radio will mute when calling and will play the call audio through the front speakers in the car.
As for bringing the music into the car, you would need to change your CD changer input into an Aux input. Peripheral's Aux2car solution is one example of the kind of product that can do this. The Dension gateway300 is another (I'm getting set to put that into my GTI).
The T605 also has a wired music input. So, though you give up the CD changer to have the aux. input, you would then be able to listen to Bluetooth stereo devices with the T605, and then still plug in an MP3 player or iPod to listen to that, too. Or you could use it for a satellite radio receiver, too.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (khnitz)*

bluetooth and a2dp are not the same thing. most phones can transmit a2dp, most bluetooth interfaces have no idea what that is


----------



## nfld_beetle (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (afinley)*

Thanks for the replies. I'm still kind of confused, but I think I can accomplish what I need by just having the Parrot 3200 LS installed. I will still have the functionality of my cd changer and radio, etc. 
The Parrot is compatible with my phone (which is bluetooth). As I understand it, the Parrot willl mute the monsoon stereo when a call comes in and I will use it as a speakerphone. Also I will be able to play mp3 files from my phone.
I plan on ordering the equipment tomorrow and I've arranged for an electronics shop to put it in for me. 
Hopefully everything goes smoothly. I'll let you know and post pics too.
In the meantime, if anyone knows of a reason why this may not work, or also if someone has already done a simliar setup, I'd love to hear from you.
Thanks again,
Alison


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (nfld_beetle)*

If you want to listen to MP3s from your phone via the carkit, make sure that the carkit you buy supports A2DP streaming music over Bluetooth.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (khnitz)*

the one she picked out does


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (afinley)*

A search of the 3200LS's manual online reveals no hits for "music" or "A2DP".
I repeat, make sure the carkit you purchase supports bluetooth stereo music. The Motorola T605 is one that does, there are others, too.


----------



## nfld_beetle (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (khnitz)*

Thanks to you both for your input. I have ordered the 3200LS and a mute cable. From what I've read I think this until can do what I want. Of course, I will be testing it before cutting any wires or installing anything permenantly.
Expecting delivery of the unit early next week. I'll keep you posted.
By the way, the HTC Touch supports A2DP Bluetooth. As you said, can't find anything about A2DP for the 3200LS. 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (nfld_beetle)*

http://www.geek.com/parrot-320...r-kit/


----------



## nfld_beetle (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (afinley)*

That's what I'm talking 'bout!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the link. If you've got time, check this out too (it's a 3100 model, but same principle):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## nfld_beetle (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (nfld_beetle)*

This does not work properly with the Monsoon Stereo. The monsoon has an amp and the parrot also has an amp. Loud clicking and hissing noise. Not good :<


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (nfld_beetle)*

As I mention in the other thread, there is a KRAM drive and talk harness that will work with your monsoon stereo. A vehicle application guide is available at http://www.nicestuffonline.com . I have installed these mainly with Motorola handsfree systems, and they work well in the VWs - even those with the Monsoon system.
If your radio has a phone audio input, then use the Peripheral PXVWHF1 (single-DIN) or PXVWHF2 (Double-DIN) harness. As your NB has a cassette deck, it is unlikely that it supports the phone audio input.
To do the music streaming you want, the T605 I mentioned before could connect though an Aux audio adapter via the CD changer port (Peripheral Aux2car/audio2car, or Dension Gateway 300, for examples), or you could also go with a cassette adapter into the deck. This way the radio will control the A2DP audio just like any other source (AM/FM, etc.) to allow full music volume and audio shaping control.


----------



## t-readyroc (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: '03 beetle monsoon - bluetooth how to/what do I needed (khnitz)*

Resurrecting this old thread to try to get an answer. I'm trying to do a similar setup. I'd like to install a Motorola T605 for calls & (most importantly) music. I have a 2002 Jetta wagon w/a double-DIN Monsoon head unit. According to this page, my head unit doesn't have tel or mute pins. But on khnitz's advice, I went to KRAM's site, & it looks like they show a harness that would work with my setup.
Does anyone know if it's indeed possible to add the T605 to my Monsoon?


----------



## Daveygee (Jun 16, 2011)

*Motorola t605*

I installed one of these in my beetle, 2005 tdi, and they are crap. I have a premium monsoon with amp and cd changer. Found out bt audio WILL NOT play through stereo with an amplifier. Calls sounded good but your callers here an echo. I ended up ditching it and am currently searching for a good alternative


----------

